# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine aktivnosti >  Zadar - besplatni pregled autosjedalica 13.05.2015

## bebelina

BESPLATNI PREGLED AUTOSJEDALICA U ZADRU

U* srijedu, 13. svibnja 2015. od 17 do 19 sati na parkingu Gradske knjižnice Zadar* (ulica Stjepana Radića) udruga RODA organizira besplatan pregled dječjih autosjedalica.

Pregled prvenstveno služi da bi roditelji mogli provjeriti jesu li pravilno postavili autosjedalicu u svoje vozilo i smještaju li pravilno svoje dijete u nju. Autosjedalice smanjuju rizik pogibije djeteta u sudaru za do 70%, a rizik ozbiljne ozljede za do više od 90% - no samo ako se pravilno koriste.
Rodini savjetnici za autosjedalice provjeriti će je li vaša autosjedalica pravilno postavljena i vaše dijete pravilno vezano u nju. 
Svega 10%-20% autosjedalica u Hrvatskoj se pravilno koristi!
Molimo vozače koji dolaze na pregled da, ako je to moguće, sa sobom donesu upute proizvođača sjedalice te da svakako dovedu i svoje dijete.
Osim samog pregleda, Rodini savjetnici i savjetnice za autosjedalice roditeljima i ostalim vozačima/icama dijelit će savjete i informacije o važnosti i pravilnom korištenju autosjedalica te odgovarati na sva pitanja. Pozvane su i sve trudnice sa svojim partnerima, ako im treba savjet u odabiru prve autosjedalice.

*Kako bi izbjegli gužvu i nepotrebno čekanje, možete se prijaviti na mobitel 098 965 08 60, iako Rodini savjetnici i savjetnice primit će i sve neprijavljene koji budu u prolazu.*

Vidimo se!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------

